

First Rally, new Bitcoin and altcoin data warehouse for analysts, launches - timothyjcoulter
https://firstrally.com

======
timothyjcoulter
Press release we sent out earlier today:

PRESS RELEASE

First Rally, [https://firstrally.com](https://firstrally.com), released today
offering a wide variety of data products for technical consumers. Offering
real-time data tracking for 24 of the top exchanges, as well as historical
data with over 36 million data points, users will have direct access to tick-
level price information of over 1000 markets.

In addition to their data products, First Rally offers a notifications system
free to anyone, that will send email notifications when the price of the
user's desired market crosses a threshold. Additionally, First Rally offers a
conversion tool that can convert to and from any cryptocurrency tracked, which
comes as a boon to those outside the Bitcoin space.

Send all requests for comment to Tim Coulter, tim@firstrally.com.

